# Leash Walking Help



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

I need some help.... Fionn is 5 months old now and I feel like I'm going backwards with leash walking. Things had been going really well but these past 2-3 weeks have been beyond frustrating. When we head out for a walk the first 30 feet or so are great, he prances along happy as can be but then the brakes go on. He will not move. I have to coax him along using a toy, a stick, or treats, to get him to go half a block which can take 15 minutes (I'm sure the neighbours pull up chairs to the window now to watch the show). After about 1/2 block or so he'll get into a rhythm and things do improve a lot but it still takes some work. Then, when we get on the final stetch home he starts going crazy - jumping in the air at his leash, spirling in circles and pulling ahead - when he does this I stop in my tracks and won't move until the leash is slack. 

It seems like I have the opposite problem at the end of the walk that I do at the start of the walk.

I've tried changing the route we take but it doesn't help. .

Do I chaulk this up to typical 5 month old puppy behaviour that will eventually get better or is something else going on? Any advice or shared experiences would be really appreciated.

thanks,
Jan


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Here's the scoop Jan. Written with you in mind. LOL http://petcentraldogtraining.blogspot.com/2009/06/whos-walking-who.html


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I didn't read what Dave put up because I have never had a problem with leash training on any dog over 60+ years. I just put a collar on them or harness, take them outside and start walking. Yes I have dragged a pup or two for a little ways, but usually they give up and start walking and it is over for good. I spent about 10 or 15 minutes with Rosie on a pave parking lot when she was about that age and it was over. She walks on a leash like Casar Milan trained her. The secret iss to not coax or treat, just assume the "pack" leader persona and start walking.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Ah, I remember those days lol. Cey was HORRIBLE on a leash for many months, even though I took him out walking often as soon as he had enough vaccinations. He hardly ever pulled at first - rather, he would just STOP, and refuse to go on, just like you said. Then, almost overnight it seemed, many months later, he just sort of 'got it', and now, he walks loose-leash all the time unless there is something exciting going on that he wants to investigate (and yea now he pulls when that happens - he stops pulling when I correct him, but then forgets right away and starts pulling again, so we're still working on that lol. But, even at 8 months, he is still pretty young...). I think that consistency is the key. Luring is definitely not the right thing to do, IMO - sometimes, at the beginning, I would give Cey a treat for walking nicely, but that was only if he was walking nicely already. Also, yes, in my opinion a lot of that is due to age. I don't know if this is the accepted opinion or not, but from watching Ceylon, it seemed like his little brain just wasn't able to 'get it' fully without a) lots of work, consistency, and positive training, combined with b) his brain's ability to process what it was that I wanted from him - IMO, the same way a young hav puppy can't hold their pee, or even remember that they are supposed to hold their pee until you can get them outside, -at least not until their little brains and their little bladders are grown enough . 

I guess I'm saying, don't give up hope. Do stop luring though - - reward good behavior, not bad behavior!


----------



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for the input. My sense is that Fionn is really distracted by his environment when we go on our walks and that's why it takes him so long to get in the groove. He stops to listen to every sound and smell every blade of grass! 

For others who have experienced the same, what methods have you used to get your puppy off the ground and start walking?

thanks...Jan


----------



## MoirasNiceLady (Jul 11, 2011)

Mo was the same when we first got her, stopping dead, refusing to budge. Until one night we took our 6 year old Cairn Terrier with us. Mo thinks her big brother is awesome and follows him everywhere, including walking on a leash. We've had no trouble since then. I credit Merlyn with teaching Mo how to walk on leash.


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

MoirasNiceLady said:


> Mo was the same when we first got her, stopping dead, refusing to budge. Until one night we took our 6 year old Cairn Terrier with us. Mo thinks her big brother is awesome and follows him everywhere, including walking on a leash. We've had no trouble since then. I credit Merlyn with teaching Mo how to walk on leash.


It took Libby to teach Baxter. Now, Baxter LOVES walks.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Wow, that's almost exactly what Rollie usually does. He will stop and sit - sometimes even try to go home and I have to keep using my command "This way," to get him going. Then on the way home he is like a bat out of hell trying to get home - I mean as SOON as we turn toward home. And if I want to do another lap, forget it. He doesn't believe in the idea of walking past home and not going there. And I've been trying the stop-till-the-leash-is-loose trick, but he would just pull anyway. And if I tried walking him in the other direction in response to pulling, it would turn into a tug of war with me going in one direction and Rollie still trying to go in the other. Oh and I use a front-lead harness for walking (one of the Sensi- ones), which are supposed to discourage pulling.

BUT, before the hurricane and when he was just finished with his post neuter snip, I took him for a walk and it was entirely different. He stopped less, explored a bit more, and did NOT pull at all on the leash on the way home (well, until we got to the driveway, but less than before). We actually had some loose leash! I don't know if it was the neuter or the fact that he is now over 6 months or both, but I hope it lasts. I haven't been able to walk him since the hurricane (still no power, showering and eating at my mom's), but Rollie has been really having fun playing with my mom's dog, Piper, all day so he's getting plenty of exercise. Fingers crossed for power today - maybe after midnight - so we can resume our normal lives.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

For MOST puppies, learning to walk RELIABLY on a loose lead really takes a long time, and a lot of effort on the owner's part. It's not an inborn skill for dogs. 

Kodi is a reasonably smart dog (I think he's the SMARTEST, but I might be a WEE bit prejudiced!:biggrin1 and he was in classes a minimum of 2 days a week, plus EVERY day practice at home, and he wasn't reasonably reliable until he was over a year old. Sure, he could do it when there were minimal distractions, but all bets were off when he got more excited. 

Loose leash walking is best practiced in a distraction-free area, then slowly "proof" by adding distractions. For instance, Kodi was good on small side streets LONG before he could handle the busy main street in our small town. So we'd take the small streets to the center of town, then I'd sit on the bench in front of the bank and do "puppy push-ups" (sit, down, sit, down...) until he was paying attention.then we'd walk a bit, then do it again. We'd head back to the small streets when he'd had some success.

Of course, until they are pretty reliable at loose leash walking, it's safer to have them on a harness, rather than a collar. But there will always be times where an "extra" management tool can be helpful... Letting them pull your arm outof the socket (and for a little dog, they really CAN pull!) just isn't an option. I've found that one way to control the pulling in a way that is non-punative (or at least clearly cause and effect) is to run the leash behind my legs. I find that even if he's super excited (SQUIRREL!!!) pretty soon the bump, bump, bump of the leash against my legs calms him down, and he walks very nicely again.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

I did the Lucille method with Coach to keep him going along with the "let's go" command. I think he figured that out in a day or two. I also make him wait at every street crossing, even small streets, that helps keep his attention plus is safer in my opinion.

When I was in Dallas I walked him several times a day so he was great. Here in California we have a huge yard and a less social/busy place to walk so he's starting to pull a bit, but I stop, get his attention then go again or do the leash behind the legs thing. I can definitely tell he's less practiced and going a bit backwards. 

Back to the big D soon, I think it's finally cooling off a bit. Walks will be back, but no more yard for him to RLH, bummer


----------



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone. It's good to know I'm not alone and HOPEFULLY it will improve. Whenever I'm driving and see someone out for a lovely stroll with their dog I think....someday....please!


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

No, it's too common a problem to be just yours.  When I first took Baxter out and realized I was dragging his little bottom on the sidewalk, I couldn't believe it. Thought I'd gotton some little prima donna doggie.  If you can find a pal and take them out together, that may solve it!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

davetgabby said:


> Here's the scoop Jan. Written with you in mind. LOL http://petcentraldogtraining.blogspot.com/2009/06/whos-walking-who.html


Dave i've just started cooper on a harness and leash today and he's like a bucking bronco plus he hates when i put the harness on or off once it is on he seems okay. We're only on my front lawn but he just wants to run in circles and play. Oh my. Currently he is litter box trained but i want to be able to take him out for his business. The article you suggested is no longer available. Can you suggest something else? Thanks so much


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

loriabigail said:


> Dave i've just started cooper on a harness and leash today and he's like a bucking bronco plus he hates when i put the harness on or off once it is on he seems okay. We're only on my front lawn but he just wants to run in circles and play. Oh my. Currently he is litter box trained but i want to be able to take him out for his business. The article you suggested is no longer available. Can you suggest something else? Thanks so much


Pam suggested I wait a month or two, until Maccabee is 100% reliable with the litter box before starting with outdoor pottying. If you want Cooper to continue using his litter box, you might want to speak with Pam before you get too ino outdoor potty training.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks laurie i didnt realize that to be honest i really dont mind waiting its been a b.ad experience thus far mayb
E we can pick it up in a
while and he'll forget that he hated it


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Luciledodd said:


> I didn't read what Dave put up because I have never had a problem with leash training on any dog over 60+ years. I just put a collar on them or harness, take them outside and start walking. Yes I have dragged a pup or two for a little ways, but usually they give up and start walking and it is over for good. I spent about 10 or 15 minutes with Rosie on a pave parking lot when she was about that age and it was over. She walks on a leash like Casar Milan trained her. The secret iss to not coax or treat, just assume the "pack" leader persona and start walking.


I love your matter of fact approach. I often forget their pack mentality and I'm their leader. Great reminder


----------

